# KuroHime



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2008)

I think Its an awsome manga [Just got Vol4 today[

Dose any oen else read it?


----------



## sayewonn (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup.  I bought it on a whim when it first started coming out, and I enjoy it.  I'm just glad the author is starting to delve more into the actual plot rather than the same formula from the first 2 volumes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm liking this manga. I'm already past the prologue.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 7, 2008)

question for raw readers , or for whoever has read the official english releases.

does zero 
*Spoiler*: __ 



get to keep his death god powers even after he fought kurohime? or was it just temporary? also , does start traveling with kurohime again after their fight?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, I lol'd.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 7, 2008)

I quite like Teenaged Momohine over her bratty kid self and overbearing bombshell self.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 3, 2009)

i've got all 9 of the volumes that have been put out by viz so far & fuckin love it !!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

You know, I was just thinking today, if gods are capable of love, how come they're all pretty much dicks, and lo and behold...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 9, 2009)

new chap is out and it looks like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



death god zero is going to pawn some shit


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 9, 2009)

Oboro said:


> new chap is out and it looks like
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That may be true, but we have to wait for the next chapter till we get to see anything.  I wanted to see something this chapter. 

The ending with Yuki and Yukioto was not that surprising.  It was kind of expected, well at least on my part it was. 

Does it look like Zero grew taller... I think he looks taller, but I do not have anything to compare it to.  




Anyways, another good chapter came and went.  Now its time to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

volume 9 was really good ! now i just really wanna get my hands on volume 10 cuz that cliffhanger that 9 ended on as far as who that masked person is is killing me ! i need to know !!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but we have to wait for the next chapter till we get to see anything.  I wanted to see something this chapter.



same here , I wanted more then just DG zero showing up



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The ending with Yuki and Yukioto was not that surprising.  It was kind of expected, well at least on my part it was.



yea , that ending for them was fairly cliché 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does it look like Zero grew taller... I think he looks taller, but I do not have anything to compare it to.  




well his limbs arent really attached , their kind of floating , which makes him taller.




> Anyways, another good chapter came and went.  Now its time to wait for the next chapter.



this one was very good simply because of zeros return


now a question to the official manga readers.... does zero
*Spoiler*: __ 



get to keep his death god powers even after he fights kurohime? and does he start to travel with her again? 




I asked before but no one answered.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 10, 2009)

Oboro said:


> same here , I wanted more then just DG zero showing up
> 
> 
> now a question to the official manga readers.... does zero
> ...



Depends on how much of a spoiler you're looking for:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, After she fights him, he is still the Death God (they call it Death Angel in Viz translation).




More spoilers, especially about their fight.  I was extremely bored so I typed up what happens during the fight.  If you don't want to know, don't look.  But like I Said, I was pretty bored.:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's revealed that Zero actually had a lot of darkness and hatred in his heart, despite his constant insistence on fighting for justice, and that's why the skull worked so well on him.  Yashahime comments that Rei in Japanese means Zero, so she says that he is her new Dark Rei.

In the beginning of the fight, Kurohime is restrained by Zero, he then puts his hands into her chest and pulls out the memory lotus (Zero can do this because the memories were related to him).  At first he rips the petals out one by one while Hime is restrained, until he grabs the entire flower and rips it out.

All that's left is a single flower petal, which he tries to pull out, and is surprised to find that he can't.  Kurohime says it's because she won't give up the last of her memories of Zero (how they met, and how he died for her), and that not even death could take those away from her.

The memories that Zero ripped out start to float around and take his form, flying into him.  The memories return Zero back to his original self for a little bit and the bindings on Hime fade.  Zero falls to his knees and reaches out for Hime, asking for her to kill him.  Seh reaches out and the two hold hands, and tears form for Hime as she comments that they are finally reunited.

The reunion is short as Zero starts to scream from some pain and an explosion occurs around him that throws Hime back.  She tries to understand what happened when she sees Dark Zero standing before her, but now with two big black wings.

To this Yashahime explained that she was very surprised, as she found destruction, hate and death festering in his heart.  During the fight, Hime insists that what she sees isn't Zero, because the things he does are not what Zero would do (firing tormented souls as bullets, and attacking Hime most of all), but she comes to terms with the fact that the dark winged figure before her actually is Zero.  She wonders if there actually could have been such darkness within Zero, and asks herself how well she actually knew Zero.

At this point, since Zero is the Death God (Death Angel) the River Sanzu begins to appear.  Of course like before the river begins to create a sacred place where the gates to Yomi no Kuni will open, and they'll all perish.

The ice is then seen shattering from around Byakko, and the group finds that Byakko's feet are damming the River Sanzu, and that that is their only way out.  Yashahime is pretty pissed at this point and attacks Hime.  Hime retaliates by firing Binding Chain Dragon, which traps Yashahime in a metal dragon mouth prison.

Zero takes his gun out and fires a flaming skull from it.  The skull summons monsters (skeletons pretty much), that feed on human souls (all the humans that Yuki imprisoned are still standing around).  However, before they can, Hime shoots them down.  Afterwhich she comments that taking innocent life wasn't something he would do.

Zero responds to this by saying that he is now not the Zero she once knew and that the untainted Zero was a false image.  He goes on to say that swearing justice on a gun and risking his life for strangers was all just a false image created by a boy obsessed with justice and that the "real him" is very different.  He finishes by saying that if Kurohime wishes to stop him, she'll have to use force.

When hearing this Asura says that Hime has been fighting to save Zero and loves him, and would never use force against him.  Zero fires an attack at Hime, which she repels and then retalliates, saying "You want force, you got it!"

Zero, not to mention Asura and the others are surprised at witnessing Kurohime fire on Zero.  Hime looks to be going all out, creating multiple copies of herself and attacking head on.  This leads Asura to wonder if having most of her memories ripped out destroyed her love for Zero.  Yashahime, still locked up, delights at this and yells with delight as she claims to have finally taken their love away from them, and for Hime to kill Zero, as he belongs to her now.

Byakko notices that Kurohime's gun is imbued with Genbu's power and asks if that person is Yamato-hime's messenger.  Byakko realizes that they have come to take his powers into the sword Kurohime was given, and stated that he would freely do so, as their mission would benefit all their kind (they would be reborn).  However, he states that the human heart is fragile and transient, and that he could not trust his power to the woman (Kurohime) who would turn on even the man she loves.  He says that he cannot trust his powers and the future of the spirits to one so inconsistent.

The little white lizard looking thing thinks that it isn't her fault; that the only reason she is attacking Zero is because she lost so many of her Memories of him.  The next scene is of Zero firing on Hime by taking his pistols in his hands and firing them repeatedly in a circular fashion very quickly, making full circles.  He can do this because, of course, he no longer has elbows and his hands and forearms are unattached from the rest of his body and just flow where he wants them to be.

Zero easily destroys all of Himes copies, leaving her standing in the middle.  He comments that now that she has acquired the powers of a spirit king (Genbu), she almost as powerful as a High God, but despite that power, she could not defeat him.  Yashahime (_still_ caged), laughs saying the fight is too tragic to watch and that Hime is on the verge of tears.

Zero tells Hime to give up; that there is nothing to be gained by fighting on, and that he would "make it quick and painless, for old times' sake."

Hime is seen smiling and says "Even as a Death Angel... You've still got a big heart Zero.  How Sweet."

"But actually there is something to be gained.  I may have lost my memories.." 

"...but you're still alive and standing right in front of me."

"So..."

*"It may start in mortal combat..."

"But our love begins again now."*

Asura is seen, after hearing this, covering her mouth and crying. (Asura transformed to try and keep Zero from ripping out the memory lotus, but Zero deftly handled her and she's been standing on the sidelines the whole time.)

This pisses Yashahime off and screams for Kurohime to curse her fate and kneel before her.  Asura comments that even she is surprised saying Kurohime's heart is so big and strong.  Byakko agrees, saying that even he stands in awe of her.

Kurohime is then seen shrinking, her clothes transforming along with her.  Everyone watching states that she's too weak to fight in that form, but she can't stay in her original form because she only has one more memory left of Zero, and if she loses that, then it's all over.  So no matter what, Kurohime can't transform.

Yashahime finally breaks out of her prison and goes after Hime, to which she is met head on by Asura and well as Yuki and Yukioto.  Yashahime comments that she is disgusted with Yuki and Yukioto, the lower gods, for betraying those above them and siding with the humans.

Yuki says that Kurohime saved her life, so she was going to use it to save her.  Yukioto is a bit surprised at this and says that he will do the same.  Yashahime then attacks the two but is made to dodge a semi-powerful attack, which takes everyone by surprise as they thought Kurohime wouldn't have the power to fire such a blast.




I was 1,000 characters too long so it'll have to continue into the next post.  Dang 10,000 character limit


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 10, 2009)

...continued from last post...


*Spoiler*: __ 



As the dust settles, Kurohime is seen standing in her teenage form (I believe she is called Momohime in this form).  Asura is astonished and asks how it's possible, and Kurohime (Momohime) states that she must have regained some of her powers.  The little lizard thing says that since Kurohime will revert back to her original form if she loses her last memory of Zero, she must be returning more to her original self since almost all of her Memories of Zero are gone (there's one left remember).

Hime says that she wishes she had enough magic to draw on the powers of the Genbu cannon to summon a dragon to attack and swallow Yashahime.

Yashahime attacks sending Hime flying, to this Yuki and Yukioto rush in and put their power into Hime and the cannon, which is then unleashed to it's maximum power, the Yamato Senryu Genbu Cannon.  Yashahime is surprised by this to which Yuki states that since she and Yukioto are snow spirits, they are associated with and can manipulate water,  and since the power from Hime's cannon is from Genbu the water spirit king, they were able to lend her their powers.

Kurohime(Momohime) fires a gigantic dragon at Yashahime, which Yasha hime says "is not even good enough by half" and smashes the dragon to pieces only to find there was another dragon inside, the first acting only as a decoy.

Yashahime is pierced and a massive explosion occurs.  Asura tells everyone that they have to get out now.  Before they can Byakko tells them to wait a moment, and to do what they came there to do, which was to imbue his powers into the sword.  Byakko states that he now entrusts the future of the spirits to Kurohime, and he will leave the rest to Asura.

As he is drawn into the sword he says to Hime, "I pray...  That your love will blossom once more."  Momohime smiles and thanks him, saying that she will do her best.

Byakkos larger spirit body then begins to crumble and fall and the gate to Yomi no Kuni begins to close.  Yashahime is then carried off to where the gate is closing by Zero.

Zero says, "I guess I can't leave you here to die.  Come on."  He (still carrying Yashahime) begins to sink into the river and the final moments are of he and Hime looking at each other as he descends fully and can no longer be seen.

The final text is:

"Zero the Death God (Death Angel)..."

"And Zero the false image..."

"Perhaps it's finally time for me to make my appearance."

The small, cloaked being is seen sitting, calmly against a rock, watching the last of the River Sanzu sinking into the ground.

And that's the fight between Kurohime and Zero, and the end of volume 9.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> ...continued from last post...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i think u mean the end of volume 9,right ? 10 isn't out yet.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 10, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> i think u mean the end of volume 9,right ? 10 isn't out yet.



Yeah, meant 9.  Changed it.  Sorry about that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> ...continued from last post...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





+rep for you...i'd give you more but I could only rep you once. so volume 9 ended on a clifhanger and volume 10 isn't out yet?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 10, 2009)

Oboro said:


> +rep for you...i'd give you more but I could only rep you once. so volume 9 ended on a clifhanger and volume 10 isn't out yet?




The Coming Next Volume page says volume 10 will be available in March 2009.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> The Coming Next Volume page says volume 10 will be available in March 2009.



allright , thanks. if I get some money I might just buy this series myself


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 10, 2009)

Oboro said:


> allright , thanks. if I get some money I might just buy this series myself



$7.99 per volume in the U.S. where I'm at.  Even had a five dollar off coupon so I got it for $3.18.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

Oboro said:


> +rep for you...i'd give you more but I could only rep you once. so volume 9 ended on a clifhanger and volume 10 isn't out yet?



yep it did. i love that cliffhanger & hate it both at the same time. i wanna know who that is !


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 11, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> yep it did. i love that cliffhanger & hate it both at the same time. i wanna know who that is !




who who is?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

Oboro said:


> who who is?



just wait until u get to read the very end (actually the very last page) of chapter 31, you'll see .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2009)

Been reading this manga. Loved it already after reading a few chapters. I guess you guys are already up to date with the latest chapter, yes? Or should I fill you gaiz in?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 11, 2009)

The official japanese volume 15 has just been released as well.  Volume 15.

I found volumes 1-14 online even though I've only been through volumes 1-12 so far.  I hope 15 makes it's way online soon, or at all for that matter.

People buying it at the Japanese site seem to like it, giving it 4~5 stars, even though there aren't that many reviews.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> The official japanese volume 15 has just been released as well.  Volume 15.
> 
> I found volumes 1-14 online even though I've only been through volumes 1-12 so far.  I hope 15 makes it's way online soon, or at all for that matter.
> 
> People buying it at the Japanese site seem to like it, giving it 4~5 stars, even though there aren't that many reviews.



where did u read volumes 10-12 ? can u post a link plz ?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 11, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> where did u read volumes 10-12 ? can u post a link plz ?



Sorry, didn't really mean read.  10-14 of the raws I meant.  So just looking at the pretty pictures


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Sorry, didn't really mean read.  10-14 of the raws I meant.  So just looking at the pretty pictures


ok. like i said, can u give me a link plz ? i wanna look at pretty pics too


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the link to those raws fruit punch. the up coming volumes looking pretty interesting & kinda weird,but in a good way. & i also predict some censorage from viz also cuz knowing how viz is there's no way they'll let some of the stuff i saw get through without some sort of censorage. so it should be interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 16, 2009)

Kurohime Chapter 30!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Kurohime Chapter 30!




thanks for the link Fruit Punch Samurai

also , does anyone know were I can find raws for volumes 10-15?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2009)

I pity Zero for the beating his character is taking.  F-ing Japan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2009)

This chapter was pretty good. Can't wait for the next one. Dark Zero is a good twist.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 16, 2009)

Oboro said:


> thanks for the link Fruit Punch Samurai
> 
> also , does anyone know were I can find raws for volumes 10-15?



Sent.



Wesley said:


> I pity Zero for the beating his character is taking.  F-ing Japan.



Yeah but he looks pretty badass as the death god.



Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> This chapter was pretty good. Can't wait for the next one. Dark Zero is a good twist.



Agreed.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks , I appreciate that reps to you

have you looked through them?

edit- sorry I cant give you reps again yet , I will when I can though


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 16, 2009)

Oboro said:


> thanks , I appreciate that reps to you
> 
> have you looked through them?
> 
> edit- sorry I cant give you reps again yet , I will when I can though



Of course.  I can never get enough Kurohime 

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Be ready for some awesome stuff in volume 10.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, he does look badass, but he's really only a little bitch on the inside and a puppet on the outside.  Completely uninspiring.

Obviously his Japanese replacement is the better man, am I right?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Of course.  I can never get enough Kurohime
> 
> Edit:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awesome ,im extracting the files now


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 24, 2009)

Kurohime Chapter 31


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 24, 2009)

I found this manga back in December, and have loved it ever since.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2009)

Rejoice!  Kurohime chapter 32


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2009)

I have just found this manga recently..

I started to read it and I thought at first that this will be some boring,repeating thing..

But ohh boy,does it get good later on!


I really,really hope that Kurohime ends up with Zero in the end and not with that shitty samurai..


----------



## Majeh (Jan 25, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I have just found this manga recently..
> 
> I started to read it and I thought at first that this will be some boring,repeating thing..
> 
> ...



Indeed. I will cry if she doesnt.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2009)

I read the first 3 volumes a few months back and wasn't impressed. If it starts to get better right after the part I stopped at I may try reading again. If I can get through reading all of Reborn's Daily Life chapter's I can get through this.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2009)

Mjöllnir said:


> I read the first 3 volumes a few months back and wasn't impressed. If it starts to get better right after the part I stopped at I may try reading again. If I can get through reading all of Reborn's Daily Life chapter's I can get through this.




The first three volumes really aren't anything to write home about, but by the middle-ish to end of volume four and certainly in volume five things change.  Especially in late volume five a big event happens that totally turns it around (at least it did for most of us I think).

Yeah, the early chapters and volumes may be a little hard to get through, but I think most people, especially those in this thread, would agree that it _does_ pick up.  _When_ exactly it picks up would probably be the topic of debate, with some saying volume 5, and certainly that is true, but, like I said above, I would say that around the middle of volume four is where it starts getting good.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> I read the first 3 volumes a few months back and wasn't impressed. If it starts to get better right after the part I stopped at I may try reading again. If I can get through reading all of Reborn's Daily Life chapter's I can get through this.



Believe me,it gets freaking awesome later on..it just depends on your willpower to carry you through the starting volumes..

But if you do have patience..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

Kurohime's a God Killah.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Kurohime's a God Killah.



Her lover's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a God as well..


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 26, 2009)

Found a cool piece of Zero fan art:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Found a cool piece of Zero fan art:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy hell..his ascended form is awesome!


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 26, 2009)

The Sea Dragon Whale spread from 32 was fucking epic.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> The first three volumes really aren't anything to write home about, but by the middle-ish to end of volume four and certainly in volume five things change.  Especially in late volume five a big event happens that totally turns it around (at least it did for most of us I think).
> 
> Yeah, the early chapters and volumes may be a little hard to get through, but I think most people, especially those in this thread, would agree that it _does_ pick up.  _When_ exactly it picks up would probably be the topic of debate, with some saying volume 5, and certainly that is true, but, like I said above, I would say that around the middle of volume four is where it starts getting good.





Ciupy said:


> Believe me,it gets freaking awesome later on..it just depends on your willpower to carry you through the starting volumes..
> 
> But if you do have patience..



Ah thanks both of you. I'll start reading it again then.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 8, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 33


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Harsh.  There's being castrated, but losing the whole thing...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 21, 2009)

First off: apologies if people saw a new post and came here expecting a new Kurohime chapter.  There isn't one.  There wasn't one last week nor will there be one this week.  I wanted to come in a post an update from NoNameScans on exactly why we haven't seen a new chapter in a couple weeks and why  we might not for a little while longer:



			
				http://www.mananime.com/ said:
			
		

> well by now all of you have been wondering, where's kurohime? Why wasnt it release last friday or this friday? First of all due to our lack of translators, we're having a hard time getting kurohime translated. But please bare with us and be patience. We will release it soon (next week or maybe even earlier). Anyways for now enjoy albatross chapter 6 and 7 and Rangeman chapter 2. We had these translated a long time ago which we were suppose to release it today along with kurohime but again because of lack of translators, we're going at a slow pace.



So there you have it.  Let's hope they find more translators soon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I'm all caught up. This one really did end up being more entertaining than I originally expected. Dark Zero was the highlight of recent chapters.

I'm not too impatient for the next chapter though so whenever it cane be released is good with me. XD


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 27, 2009)

Jubilations!  Chapter 34 is here and we get a little extra in an omake:

*Kurohime Chapter 34 & Omake 
*
And some art:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

That art looks fantastic.

As for the chapter I really like the abilities the users of Yamato get to wield. Too bad we didn't quite get to see them at their full potential.

Also it looks like we get to see what happened to Zero next. This should be interesting although I do wish Kurohime got to battle that sniper a bit longer.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 7, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 35 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we get to see Zero's past!


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2009)

I knew she was a shotacon.


----------



## notme (Mar 7, 2009)

So is Zero's brother Rei the former Death God?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 7, 2009)

notme said:


> So is Zero's brother Rei the former Death God?



Probably going to have to wait to be 100% certain but it seems that way.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 7, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Kurohime chapter 35
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks for the chap


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2009)

notme said:


> So is Zero's brother Rei the former Death God?



How do you figure that?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2009)

lol Zero had a brother? That is something I wasn't expecting.

Zero being involved in a war at such a young age is interesting.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> lol Zero had a brother? That is something I wasn't expecting.
> 
> Zero being involved in a war at such a young age is interesting.



Who'd have thought he was kicking ass before meeting Kurohime?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Who'd have thought he was kicking ass before meeting Kurohime?



I need to re-read the beginning chapters again. I can't remember if he was already a gunslinger before meeting her or not.


----------



## notme (Mar 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> How do you figure that?


I dunno, their names are the same and they both have black hair.  Plus we know that Zero is missing something in his heart, and that could be memories of his brother.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2009)

When did we learn his name was Rei?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> How do you figure that?





Wesley said:


> When did we learn his name was Rei?



It could just result from a mix up on the names.

In some releases the death god is called Darkray, but at other times he's called Daaku Rei.  If it is indeed Daaku Rei then:

Zero > dies > Dark Zero
Rei > dies (logically) > Dark Rei

Darkray may just be an incorrect interpretation of his name.  If that's the case then Rei should eventually turn into Daaku Rei.

Their names are also essentially the same I think.  On the official release of this page  Yashahime says that since Zero died and is the new death god and Rei means Zero in Japanese, that Zero is now the new Dark Rei.  So I guess Dark Rei and Dark Zero mean the same thing.  It's not the name or title, it's the person.

Plus they kind of look similar, with the black hair and all.  In my mind at least.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Man, I had totally written this series off.  It's pretty flawed but that was some pretty good writing.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 14, 2009)

Kurohime Chapter 36


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2009)

Metal Hime is the sexiest version of her ever!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

i think that current zero is rei and zero , as noted by the dark hair streak plus; rei roughly corresponds with zero in Japanese so perhaps there is more to these brothers than is currently apparent

in any case, i hope zero stay in death god mode but just goes back to being good


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

That leader is a douche. I can't wait for him to get his ass kicked. 

lol I seriously wonder if Hime is fucking with the past or not atm. 



Wesley said:


> Metal Hime is the sexiest version of her ever!



lol agreed.

Although the 2 forms she has between child and adult are still my favorites.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 14, 2009)

Wesley said:


> When did we learn his name was Rei?





Wesley said:


> Metal Hime is the sexiest version of her ever!





Jetstorm said:


> That leader is a douche. I can't wait for him to get his ass kicked.
> 
> lol I seriously wonder if Hime is fucking with the past or not atm.
> 
> ...



Metal Hime is definitely good, but I still like this form the best


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2009)

Ever suck on a penny?  That's  probably what she tastes like.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

^lol, you all fail; Asura is of course the best in any mode


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^lol, you all fail; Asura is of course the best in any mode



Before or after turning into the big, nasty, flaming dragon?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

ANY MODE, shes a very sexy big nasty flaming dragon


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2009)

I've never really liked Asura much.  I thought she might be kind of cool after the way she was fighting that mountain god, first god in the series btw, but she's basically been useless since she was first introduced.  Now since she's made it to Yamato, she's part environut.

If she'd just disappear altogether, I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

well im not talking about her usefulness here, i only care about her apperance and that chilly attitude of hers; besides if you want to play that game, who lost pretty much all their hype a couple of chapters ago when she admitted a better mage than her appeared


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not playing any game.  Asura sucks.  I'm not even calling her weak or anything.  She's simply extra baggage and that's it.  That's how the mangaka treats her, that's how relevant she is to the story.  I'd like it if she recieved better treatment, and recieved more developement, but she's stuck in a very limited supporting role.  Always has been.

Now, maybe you like her character design, I did too initially, but she's simply been a disappointment since she was introduced.  Almost as big a disappointment as the Shinigami Army of Smex being wiped out without a thought.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

well hime has never really had any legimate back up, the prince is okay but is limited, cause he cant use magic, the snow gods are pretty weak as well, even zero was holding people back due to his vash like dont kill people attitude, so singling her out on that point is not fair


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 28, 2009)

We get the conclusion of the Omake chapter this week:

Kurohime Volume 11 Omake "Love Village" part II


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 9, 2009)

After a long hiatus, we finally get to be treated with a new Kurohime chapter:


Kurohime Chapter 38


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2009)

It was a pretty good chapter. I definitely don't mind them coming together to defeat a mutual enemy. =P

I guess we are going to see how tough this lady is.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 10, 2009)

I'm curious to see if that guy will ever get his privates back.  But I guess he may not need them anymore.  That's one psycho girlfriend he's got.  I wonder where she keeps them


----------



## Wesley (May 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> I'm curious to see if that guy will ever get his privates back.  But I guess he may not need them anymore.  That's one psycho girlfriend he's got.  I wonder where she keeps them



I can think of one place.  

Good chapter.  It'd be nice for the Punishment Squad to give up on trying to kill Kurohime.  Particularly Miss Captain.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 25, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 39


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wooo bombshell Hime is back


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2009)

Finally got them to cooperate although she had her share of pain to make it happen.

I'm interested in what Marion actually plans to do with the Shinigami she creates though.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 25, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Finally got them to cooperate although she had her share of pain to make it happen.
> 
> I'm interested in what Marion actually plans to do with the Shinigami she creates though.



It's possible that they think they may get some favor from it.  Such as, since they created it, the shinigami won't take their lives or something like that.

Or they wish to have control over their own creation.  If they create a shinigami, they have control over all his powers.


----------



## Wesley (May 26, 2009)

Wow, someone's class whoring.  "I'm a Vampire Werewolf ANGEL!"


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 27, 2009)

werd, I can't believe her internal struggle took like four months in the same spot >.<

That's dedication right there. Glad the eyepatch thing was revealed...it would've blown if was just another cornea power harbored in SOOOOOOOOO many series.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 3, 2009)

Kurohime Chapter 40

I don't know how to adequately express my joy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



New gun form! [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y9YWjrbpzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparently chapter 40 and chapters 48-53 were done. 

Still leaves 41-47 to be scanned I assume. 

Still, the chapters I've read so far have been good.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 16, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 41


*Spoiler*: _Best line ever_ 



"Which comes first in CPR, squeezing the boobs or kissing?"





*Spoiler*: _Best pose goes to_ 



Onimaru :rofl


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 17, 2009)

Double time, maggots!  After only one day, another Kurohime release!

Kurohime 42


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn, this manga has been confusing me as of late and trying to read the raws is making it worst.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet, sweet double release for Kurohime, today we get chapters 43 and 44


*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shi- Rei and Zero's mom


----------



## notme (Jul 8, 2009)

This manga is really amazing.  Everything from the art to the story is just...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 20, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Apparently chapter 40 and chapters 48-53 were done.
> 
> Still leaves 41-47 to be scanned I assume.
> 
> Still, the chapters I've read so far have been good.



where did u find chapters 48-53 ? also, does anyone know if kurohime is still going in japan or if it ended yet ?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 20, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> where did u find chapters 48-53 ? also, does anyone know if kurohime is still going in japan or if it ended yet ?



Not sure where to get 48-53.  Mangaupdates says it's still on going.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2009)

Hime needs to describe herself more.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn work made me late on the update:

Kurohime Chapter 45 


Looks like Hime is turning out to be just a mother figure for Zero and is starting to get the hots for Rei.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jul 27, 2009)

Good shit.

Love Kurohime to death, but I want to move forward moar.

Although this Kurohime+last version have been too good.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2009)

Himeko is adorable.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

I love Kurohime. It's one of my favorite manga.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 2, 2009)

Chapter 46 out now.

Evil talking hand.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 2, 2009)

Just finished catching up with the manga.

How often is this manga released? Monthly?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone have Volume 15?

I read this spoiler saying


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rei and zero were merged together to make the current Zero


 does anyone know which chap that is in?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Does anyone have Volume 15?
> 
> I read this spoiler saying
> 
> ...




new chapter is out.

The so called merge chapter is 5.07

Shit, got confusing again. There's been different opinions on what the hell is going on. Even translators on other forums are arguing wtf is happening. 

I decided to just put kurohime on hold until the completion of it because the author is BS'ing with the Rei and zero shit and it's pissing alot of people off including me .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2009)

Just started reading this series, I'm still on the prologue chapters.

How consistent are the chapter releases?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Just started reading this like several hours ago. Currently at chapter 24.

And it's awesome!!! 

*taking a break now*


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Just started reading this series, I'm still on the prologue chapters.
> 
> How consistent are the chapter releases?



Monthly  .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 24, 2009)

How many chapters are the RAWs up to?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 28, 2009)

Kurohime 47


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 12, 2009)

does anyone know if volume 17 is out yet ?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 16, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 48 & 49


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 16, 2009)

Ouka is one of my favorite characters now.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

waiting for more chaps now


----------



## Jugger (Sep 17, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Ouka is one of my favorite characters now.



Yeah she is cool every one in that girls group are cool.
Why did chapter get shorter dammit


----------



## Errant (Sep 17, 2009)

I've wanted to start up a new manga, and have heard some very good things about KuroHime.  The thing is, I tend to have very little free time, and if I started it, it would probably be the only manga I'd be reading for a while.

Would you guys recommend it, if it's the ONLY manga I'll be reading?

If it helps some of my favorite mangas have been: Evangelion, Monster, Claymore, and Tsukihime.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 19, 2009)

The three-breasted lady was weird.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

I found in wikipedia that kurohime is going to get anime.

Also kurohime isn?t in jump square manga list in wikipedia but kurohime site in wikipedia has that it comes in jump square


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 21, 2009)

Its not on the Jump Square magazine, its now an Online Manga. JS is trying something new, with digital manga (that why the art has gotten slightly different in the latest chapters)


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I found in wikipedia that kurohime is going to get anime.
> 
> Also kurohime isn?t in jump square manga list in wikipedia but kurohime site in wikipedia has that it comes in jump square



Wikipedia is unreliable......

Until I see it on Anime News Network or something like that, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

in 2011 Kurohime will be in anime


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I found in wikipedia that kurohime is going to get anime.
> 
> Also kurohime isn?t in jump square manga list in wikipedia but kurohime site in wikipedia has that it comes in jump square







~Aristoteles~ said:


> Its not on the Jump Square magazine, its now an Online Manga. JS is trying something new, with digital manga (that why the art has gotten slightly different in the latest chapters)



Digital manga 

Interesting idea. I still like the old art more then the new one though. 



Demon_Soichiro said:


> in 2011 Kurohime will be in anime



That's to long.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 26, 2009)

Evil Hime is a major bitch.  I hope the execution squad manages to escape and be thankful that Himeko is around instead.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry guys, no new chapter.  However, it's been a while since we last got a chapter and I wanted to post up some information as to why.

I guess NoName-Scans had some trouble and decided to absorb into another group: imangascans.

iMangaScans has said they are not actually dropping Kurohime, but not to expect it for a while.

You can find the post on it here.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2009)

Well as long as it still gets continued its all good. The series is almost at its finale anyway


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 18, 2010)

Kurohime chapter 54


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

about time honestly


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 20, 2010)

Kurohime Chapter 55


----------



## Harihara (Jan 20, 2010)

Finally it's back

although everytime I see that three breasted lady I cringe


----------



## Euphinator (Jan 21, 2010)

hey guys do you know where i can get a picture of kurohime x Zero? i found it difficult to find one...

I want a Shinigami Zero x Kurohime original form hahahaha 

by the way i browsed deviantart but found, i think 3 pics of kurohime x zero... theyre not enough... T__T


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 23, 2010)

Kurohime 56

This marks the end of volume 15.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 26, 2010)

Great end to the volume. I'm curious to see where the series goes from here. THe whole different past? and the altered Future with Dark-Rei should be interesting. Additionally, this is one series where I don't think the power of love will be enough to defeat "The gods". The three breasted woman was probably some high level God, but how high I wonder. In any case, I have a feeling onimaru will be crucially in whatver goes down. Comeic relief char>>>>> antagonists


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2010)

I've put this manga off for over a year.


If I had known it was going to be about love, it would have been the first manga I ever read. I'm a huge sucker for this kind of shit. 

I love Kurohime and everything she is doing for Zero. When they first went into the whale's stomach and she started crying like a little kid because she wanted her Zero back, yea, I got teary eyed.


I want them to get back together and spend the rest of their lives in each others' arms


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 12, 2010)

Chapter 57

This marks the beginning of volume 16

I love and have been a supporter of this series for a while now, so I feel awkward saying this but, even I am confused. I need to backtrack and figure out _when_ and _where_ in time these people are.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2010)

I demand some ZeroxKurohime Now!!!












plz.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 20, 2010)

Kurohime chapter 58


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 28, 2010)

Kurohime chapter 59


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

the time messed me up O_o
gonna have to re-read to understand what's happening


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2010)

well now that the Journey to Past Arc is finally over...

What do you think of it's conclusion? And the direction the Manga is taking.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

gonna have to re-read the fuck out of this series


----------



## Sferr (May 27, 2010)

Dropped it after the famous WTF moment in one of the latest chapters. One of the biggest BS I have read in mangas.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

What moment was that?


----------



## Sferr (May 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> What moment was that?



When Kurohime chose Rei.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 27, 2010)

does anyone know if viz has dropped kurohime ? i'm  cuz the last volume they published was 14 & i haven't seen anything at all like a release date on their site for the next volume at all !


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2010)

Sferr said:


> When Kurohime chose Rei.



lol

It wasn't that bad (seriously compared to some other pretty bad wallbangers; it was actually okay) and the end of the arc was a satisfying conclusion which explained why Kurohime had chose Rei.


----------



## Sferr (May 27, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> lol
> 
> It wasn't that bad (seriously compared to some other pretty bad wallbangers; it was actually okay) and the end of the arc was a satisfying conclusion which explained why Kurohime had chose Rei.



Well, it was enough bad for me to drop it. From this I've found out, Zero(my favourite character) I knew is actually a stupid brat, because of whom his brother died. And to redeem himself, he forgot about himself and started acting like his brother. And I actually didn't read carefuly the latest chapters, where it was written, that Kurohime _knew_ that Rei is Zero?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2010)

Sferr said:


> Well, it was enough bad for me to drop it. From this I've found out, Zero(my favourite character) I knew is actually a stupid brat, because of whom his brother died. And to redeem himself, he forgot about himself and started acting like his brother. And I actually didn't read carefuly the latest chapters, where it was written, that Kurohime _knew_ that Rei is Zero?



I apologize for taking so long Sferr to respond, I had to deal with a nearby idiot.

His brother chose to give himself up to save Rei. As we all know Zero's self-sacrificing nature, Kurohime could do nothing but honor the request. Also, I found it interesting that Rei took up his brother's lifestyle to redeem himself.

But hey, if you didn't like what happened and dropped the series, there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Sferr (May 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I apologize for taking so long Sferr to respond, I had to deal with a nearby idiot.
> 
> His brother chose to give himself up to save Rei. As we all know Zero's self-sacrificing nature, Kurohime could do nothing but honor the request. Also, I found it interesting that Rei took up his brother's lifestyle to redeem himself.
> 
> But hey, if you didn't like what happened and dropped the series, there's nothing I can do about it.



It's ok 

Well, both Rei and Zero were in very similar condition, so regarding what he said, it still was Kurohime's choise. It would have been ok with me, if she had just observed everything or had known who is who. The whole arc made little sense with Kurohime fighting and affecting the past all the time, when it was clearly said that she will disappear. And this just ruined Zero's character for me completely, from being my favourite character he want to the most hated one.

Well, yea, it's just my opinion after all. I am not gonna change it and it's not like everyone shoul stop reading it


----------



## Majeh (Jun 13, 2010)

72 is out
Online


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Majeh said:


> 72 is out
> Online



If Yashahime or Asura is dead, I'm dropping this shit 

Well, there's still Sword


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Asura's dead. Believe it. Yashahime might still have another trick up her sleeve though. How much further are the RAW's into the series? Has it concluded yet?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Asura's dead. Believe it. Yashahime might still have another trick up her sleeve though. How much further are the RAW's into the series? Has it concluded yet?



I think the RAWs are up too chapter 74, not sure though. 

A lot of people have been saying Asura will fuse with Kurohime, so I keep hope.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2010)

After Chapter 72 I think Asura's just gonna remain a part of the sword


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> After Chapter 72 I think Asura's just gonna remain a part of the sword



Maybe she can still speak to Kurohime and shit like that


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Its possible, there was a panel that suggested that to be the case, and even after the other lords were absorbed into the sword, they still managed to retain there self awareness.


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

Download

It's time to read 73 fellas.

Awesome chap is awesome.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

74 is out

here


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Blade said:


> 74 is out
> 
> This





Yashahime is still alive 

Holy shit, so the greatest gods are actually planets?


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Yashahime will become 'god' as it seems.Kurohime was able to keep up with D.Zero.She became really strong.I predict in the next chap a very heated battle between them.More feats for using them on OBD.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Blade said:


> Yashahime will become 'god' as it seems. Kurohime was able to keep up with D.Zero. She became really strong. I predict in the next chap a very heated battle between them. More feats for using them on OBD.



Yashahime is obviously final villain. 

Why didn't Sword tell everybody that earlier, though?

And yes, Kurohimeverse is easily above that of Negimaverse with just these feats


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Kurohime verse will have planet busters.Expect it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Blade said:


> Kurohime verse will have planet busters.Expect it.



Kurohime will slice though the planet with the sword.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Kurohime will slice though Yashahime with the sword.




Fixed.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 21, 2010)

Blade said:


> Kurohime verse will have planet busters.Expect it.





Bluebeard said:


> Kurohime will slice though the planet with the sword.



 this is awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2010)

In just one chapter Kurohimeverse went up a tier or two. Wonder if they can take Rave or 666 Satan on now.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> In just one chapter Kurohimeverse went up a tier or two. Wonder if they can take Rave or 666 Satan on now.



In 3-4 chapters we are gonna know more.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 24, 2010)

chapter 75 finally came out, the whale was a surprise, and it basically confirms everything until now


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 24, 2010)

where can it be read?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 24, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> where can it be read?



send you the url already, keep enjoying it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 5, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> this is awesome



hey blade remember when you said this


if any of ya need to read the chapters from 76-78 + 79 spoilers or want me to post the chapter just tell me


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Kurohime in the last chapter sliced with the Ultimate Sword and defeated Yashahime who had became one with the planet.


Kurohime became planet level in power.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 8, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!

Kurohime straight up cut the planet in half


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 8, 2011)

she cut the fucking planet in half 


take that negima

it was worth the wait, sadly in ended so soon


----------

